# actual half-life of test e???



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2010)

I always thought and read that it was about 10.5 days, but recently I've been seeing more and more stating that it is MUCH LESS, like 4-5 days...Any experts know the truth to this one?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 23, 2010)

10.5 days is right for test E. 4-5 days is for prop.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 23, 2010)

My test cyp is 14 days and prop is 3 days.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2010)

thats what I always thought, it's just weird b/c when you Google it now...you get a lot of short half-lives.


----------



## downtown (Mar 23, 2010)

I think what your seeing is when it peaks, wich is around 4-5 days then levels begin to decline.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Right off the insert from watson test cyp, it says 8 days. I don't know where you get 14 days from. 

Then it matter's on which muscle it is injected into, strength(mg/ml), and solvent and co-solvent content. I would consider 8 days the max. 

I know this is cyp, but cyp has a slightly longer half-life than enanthate.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 23, 2010)

Man u love to argue with everyone, I know iv been in this game 20 years and hold a world record bench press that was recently broken, by jay fry, look us up. westside barbell, we are all over youtube, my name is GEORGE H. CYP'S HALF LIFE IS 14 FUCKIN DAYS. I dont give a shit what watson says or upjohn or rugby, cyp is 14 days halflife. Argue with louie simmons.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 23, 2010)

Do a 2 board bench with 830lbs at a body weight of 218lbs if you even know what that means or a APF sactioned world record bench at 238lbs, 630lbs raw and then tell me about half life with cyp or Pct or aas for that matter. Most of u are all show and no goooooooooooooooooo. I'm show and go. You dont know half the shit you think.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 23, 2010)

What you are reading is active half life, so ideally twice a week shots are still the accepted way to go if you want fairly even levels. Supposedly many pros do daily shots with even the long esters, I'm sure it varies.

Enanthate active HL 10.5 days, I thought cyp was 12 but maybe it IS 14, 12 sounds right though 

Plus you have to consider some people probably metabolize slower than others, based on bodyfat, and other genetic factors (blood flow at depot) I can't even really comment on.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, even thought there still seems to be a lot of different opinions on this.  I'm just trying to fgure out how f**ked my levels will be if I don't pin for a week while I'm away(I've actually been pinning test e with my test p eod so far.)


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2010)

the ester size of test e is 7 carbons. Tect cyp is 8 carbons. Thus the half life of cyp will be just a little longer, but in real life you can interchange the two and wont tell much of a difference. Also in real world use some report more water retention over the over, but like Mudge says, many factors come into play in this.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 24, 2010)

Is bench press strength directly correlated with half life or something?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Man u love to argue with everyone, I know iv been in this game 20 years and hold a world record bench press that was recently broken, by jay fry, look us up. westside barbell, we are all over youtube, my name is GEORGE H. CYP'S HALF LIFE IS 14 FUCKIN DAYS. I dont give a shit what watson says or upjohn or rugby, cyp is 14 days halflife. Argue with louie simmons.


 






Figure. Pharmacokinetics of 200mg Testosterone cypionate injection. Source: Comparison of Testosterone, dihydrotestosterone, luteinizing hormone, and follicle-stimulating hormone in serum after injection of Testosterone enanthate or Testosterone cypionate. Schulte-Beerbuhl M, Nieschlag E. Fertility and Sterility 33 (1980) 201-3.


*Pharmacology: Half-life of Drugs* 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Introduction *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The duration of action of a drug is known as its half life. This is the period of time required for the concentration or amount of drug in the body to be reduced by one-half. We usually consider the half life of a drug in relation to the amount of the drug in plasma. A drug???s plasma half-life depends on how quickly the drug is eliminated from the plasma. A drug molecule that leaves plasma may have any of several fates. It can be eliminated from the body, or it can be translocated to another body fluid compartment such as the intracellular fluid or it can be destroyed in the blood. The removal of a drug from the plasma is known as *clearance* and the distribution of the drug in the various body tissues is known as the *volume of distribution*. Both of these pharmacokinetic parameters are important in determining the half life of a drug. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here is the symbol to represent the half-life: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*t½*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Experimentally the half life can be determined by giving a single dose, usually intravenously, and then the concentration of the drug in the plasma is measured at regular intervals. The concentration of the drug will reach a peak value in the plasma and will then fall as the drug is broken down and cleared from the blood.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The time taken for the plasma concentration to halve is the half life of that drug. Some drugs like ibuprofen have very short half lives, others like warfarin and digoxin, take much longer to eliminate from the plasma resulting in a long half life. So drugs like ibuprofen that are cleared from the blood more rapidly than others need to be given in regular doses to build up and maintain a high enough concentration in the blood to be therapeutically effective. [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]As repeated doses of a drug are administered its plasma concentration builds up and reaches what is known as a steady state. This is when the amount of drug in the plasma has built up to a concentration level that is therapeutically effective and as long as regular doses are administered to balance the amount of drug being cleared the drug will continue to be active. The time taken to reach the steady state is about five times the half life of a drug. Drugs like digoxin and warfarin with a long half life will take longer to reach a steady state than drugs with a shorter half life.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]We can show this using a bucket to represent the body as a container and water to represent the drug. To be effective the drug must reach a certain level and so must our water in the bucket but the body is not a closed system and the drug can be lost by being broken down in the liver and excreted from the kidneys. This loss of drug from the body can be represented by putting a small hole in the bucket so that some water is constantly leaking out. Like the drug level in the body, the level of water drops and needs to be topped up by giving regular doses.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Sometimes a loading dose may be administered so that a steady state is reached more quickly then smaller ???maintenance??? doses are given to ensure that the drug levels stay within the steady state.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Man u love to argue with everyone, I know iv been in this game 20 years and hold a world record bench press that was recently broken, by jay fry, look us up. westside barbell, we are all over youtube, my name is GEORGE H. CYP'S HALF LIFE IS 14 FUCKIN DAYS. I dont give a shit what watson says or upjohn or rugby, cyp is 14 days halflife. Argue with louie simmons.



Seems to me like your the one who argues with everybody here. You have no basis for your information, or is it so just cause you say so. You obviously have not learned a thing in the past 20 years. You don't even know the difference between a half life and an active life of a drug. 



weldingman said:


> Do a 2 board bench with 830lbs at a body weight of 218lbs if you even know what that means or a APF sactioned world record bench at 238lbs, 630lbs raw and then tell me about half life with cyp or Pct or aas for that matter. Most of u are all show and no goooooooooooooooooo. I'm show and go. You dont know half the shit you think.



As for you records, I really don't care. But if you can not communicate on this board with out hostility and disrespect to the member's of this board, Don't post here. As for what I know, you have no clue what I know. So do not assume you do.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks for the replys, even thought there still seems to be a lot of different opinions on this.  I'm just trying to fgure out how f**ked my levels will be if I don't pin for a week while I'm away(I've actually been pinning test e with my test p eod so far.)



The answer is, its not that big of a deal - dont sweat it.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 24, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Is bench press strength directly correlated with half life or something?



No, but suspension is pretty popular with powerlifters, probably not year round I'd imagine.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Half life and active life, yea I think I do know.DUHHHHHHHHHHH,Listen, new meat, you come on this boad a week ago and start telling guys what they should do and can't do, just like the anavar, some guys like winny better, but u keep insisting what they should do. Yes I can tell you know some things, but damn chill out. As long as a bro is not hurting there selves, let them decide what they wont to take, not what you say to take. I hope this new position dont go to your head. Now this is the end of this discussion.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 24, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Half life and active life, yea I think I do know.DUHHHHHHHHHHH,Listen, new meat, you come on this boad a week ago and start telling guys what they should do and can't do, just like the anavar, some guys like winny better, but u keep insisting what they should do. Yes I can tell you know some things, but damn chill out. As long as a bro is not hurting there selves, let them decide what they wont to take, not what you say to take. I hope this new position dont go to your head. Now this is the end of this discussion.



I never tell any one what to do. I only give suggestions and my opinions based on experience and research.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey guys can we get back on topic. This is gaying up the thread.



Damn, you are correct ( I was wondering how I got this skirt on LOL )! Got pulled off my square for a minute, and I know better than that. From the heart I apolgize to all the homeys. Back to the topic


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2010)

Mikhal said:


> Damn, you are correct ( I was wondering how I got this skirt on LOL )! Got pulled off my square for a minute, and I know better than that. From the heart I apolgize to all the homeys. Back to the topic


 
No worries,

There is an anything goes forum here that would be more appropriate for this type of content.


----------

